# Wo den Arctic liquid freezer II 240  einbauen?



## DerBauer222 (15. Juli 2020)

Hallo pcgh- Community,

Ich habe mir einen PC Build mit diesen Teilen bestellt:

-Nzxt H510 elite

-Ryzen 7 3700x CPU

-Aorus x570 Mainboard

-Gigabyte RTX 2080s Graka

-Arctic Liquid freezer II 240mm

-16GB RAM G.Skill Trident Z Neo

In einem YT Kommentar von Arctic selber stand, das der Kühler in den H510 passen sollte.

Auf Reddit habe ich nun das hier gefunden: (Screenshot im Anhang)

Also hat der Kühler 63mm Höhe statt der 60 erlaubten, beim Einbau in die Front, und der Lüfter reibt gegen das Gehäuse.

"Das kann man umgehen indem man die Montagehalterung zwischen die Lüfter und den Kühler einklemmt. Endprodukt: entweder man kann den Kühler oder die Lüfter präsentieren, aber nicht beides"

Weiß jemand was damit gemeint ist, ob oder  wie ich die Wasserkühlung in den PC reinbekomme?

Danke für alle Antworten


----------



## matti30 (15. Juli 2020)

bei dem Case bleibt nur die Front. Aber ob das dann mit der Länge der Graka passt...
Die Freezer II hat nen recht dicken Radiator.


----------



## DerBauer222 (15. Juli 2020)

Danke für die Antwort,
Also die im Gehäuse vorinstallierten Lüfter ausbauen und dort den Radiator einbauen? Ist mein erstes mal PC selber zusammenbauen, wäre sehr nett wenn sie mir einmal erklären könnten wie ich den dort einbaue.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juli 2020)

Herzlich willkommen im Forum!

Kleiner Schlauscheißertip für die Zukunft: Frage, bevor Du kaufst. 
Wir müssen das Ganze jetzt also irgendwie retten. Den Radiator kannst
Du nur vorne einbauen und dort sieht die Anbindung so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt jetzt vermutlich, je nach Platz hinter der Front, zwei Möglichkeiten

*1. Nur Radiator mit 120mm Lüftern vorne*
 - Originale vordere Lüfter ausbauen
- 120mm Lüfter nach vorne orientiert wie die orginalen Lüfter einbauen
- Radiator in den Innenraum gerichtet anbringen. Die Gehaäuseanbindung
ist dann zwischwen Lüfter und Radiator. Nicht Ideal, aber geht.

*2. Radiator, 120mm und 140mm Lüfter einbauen*
Mit etwas Glück geht es auch anders. Das muss man vorher ausmessen
und einfach mal zur Probe in das Gehäuse halten. Man kann den Radiator
einfach wie oben nach hinten bauen und die 120mm Lüfter nach hinten dran.
Die saugen dann Loft aus dem Radiator während die vorderen 140mm Lüfter
drücken. Man nennt das auch in Neudeutsch Push-Pull. Vermutlich wird es 
aber je nach Schraubenkopfhöhe nicht funktionieren, man könnte dann z,B,
die vorderen 140mm Lüfter mit Gummientkoppeln so montieren, dass noch
Platz für die Verschraubung des Radiators entsteht.
Noctua Anti-Vibrations Mounts (NA-SAV4) ab &euro;'*'6,73 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juli 2020)

DerBauer222 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was damit gemeint ist, ob oder  wie ich die Wasserkühlung in den PC reinbekomme?


Du hältst von außen den Lüfter dran und von innen den Radiator und dann gehst du mit der Schraube vom Lüfter aus gesehen durch den Lüfter, durch die Halterung des Gehäuse in ein Schraubgewinde des Radiators. Schaub erst zwei Schrauben über Ecken leicht rein, so das Lüfter und Radiator davon schon gehalten werden. Dann setzt du den zweiten Lüfter auch mit nur zwei Schrauben über die Ecken an und schraubst dann alle anderen Schrauben noch leicht rein. Erst wenn alle Schrauben drin sind ziehst du die Schrauben richtig an. Dabei musst die Schrauben im Grunde nur Handfest anziehen, denn die Lüfter werden nachgeben und wenn du volle Pulle fest ziehst könntest die Schrauben zu weit rein drehen und nicht jeder Radiator haben dazu ein Blech zu Schutz hinter dem Gewinde verbaut. Ohne dieses Blech als Schutz wird die Schraube irgendwann den Radiator durchbohren und der Radiator wird undicht werden. Daher nur sachte anziehen bis die Schrauben drin sind.

Darauf achten das der Lüfter rein führend verbaut wird.
Das kann zum einem an einem Pfeil am Lüfter selbst ersehen werden oder wenn die Motorseite zum Radiator hin verbaut wird. Der Propeller von vorne muss daher zu dir nach vorne zeigen. Im Prinzip genau so wie deine Gehäuselüfter jetzt verbaut sind.

Wie das ganze mit deiner Grafikkarte passt musst du selbst schauen.

PS... Laut Herstellerseite des Gehäuse passt vorne ein 240mm Radiator rein.
Ein 240mm Radiator besteht aus 2x 120er Lüfter. Nur wird der ein klein wenig länger als die Lüfter sein, da an beiden Enden immer Kammern mit dran sind. Daher sollte der Radiator problemlos zu verbauen sein.

*EDIT: *

Bei der Methode was ich beschrieben habe handelt sich um Push, also von vorne durch den Radiator rein fördern und das ist effektiver als Pull, also von innen saugend. Zudem würde der Platz für Pull Betrieb für die Grafikkarte dann noch geringer ausfallen, da dann nochmals 25mm für den Lüfter dazu kommen würden.

Dein Radiator ist 38mm dick und normalerweise ist kein Push/Pull notwendig.
Sofern der Platz reicht wäre es natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit um den Luftstrom zu verbessern, denn dann würden zwei Lüfter vorne rein blasen und hinten zwei Lüfter raus saugen.


----------



## matti30 (15. Juli 2020)

alternativ könntest auch auf einen Luftkühler, zum Beispiel den Fuma II setzen. Der sollte auch locker mit dem 3700X fertig werden.


----------

